
The Tesla Model 3 Survey - wil421
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-tesla-model-3-survey/
======
wil421
If you click on the squares under Owners Describe Model 3 Quality and
Reliability, you can see comments.

Here are a couple amusing ones from very dissatisfied.

>Summon repeatedly tries to ram into the other car in my garage. Documented by
your own tech at our house.

>I miss BMW

A few more about steering wheel being off center.

